# I love the summer gig-season!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I love it when the weather turns nice - means it's summer festival and outdoor gig time! 

We've got 4 rib-fests, 3 weddings, 3 Canada Day parties and only a handful of indoor bar-gigs. Played a beer-fest last week.

I'll keep you posted, as we are doing a bit of travelling in Ontario in the next couple of weeks - might be coming to a city near you - Owen Sound, Parry Sound, Sudbury, Chatham, London, Tillsonburg.

Oh, and sharing a bill with Helix !!! "Give me an R"!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome! Summer is always fun!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny, I've always been more into winter gigs. Outdoors is not a draw for me. Too much risk and when you're the guy setting up and Tearing down PA and lights.......


I'll take a controllable environment.

But, enjoy.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Funny, I've always been more into winter gigs. Outdoors is not a draw for me. Too much risk and when you're the guy setting up and Tearing down PA and lights.......
> 
> 
> I'll take a controllable environment.
> ...


Good points - definitely not without it's risks. Fortunately, most of the shows have production companies erecting and running the stages, lights and PA systems. 

There's just something about the outdoor crowds - people are having more fun; out specifically to see the bands/hear the music etc...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Good points - definitely not without it's risks. Fortunately, most of the shows have production companies erecting and running the stages, lights and PA systems.
> 
> There's just something about the outdoor crowds - people are having more fun; out specifically to see the bands/hear the music etc...


As long as my gear is under a canopy I'm good to go. The shows I'm playing this summer I'm strictly a player.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

james on bass said:


> I love it when the weather turns nice - means it's summer festival and outdoor gig time!
> 
> We've got 4 rib-fests, 3 weddings, 3 Canada Day parties and only a handful of indoor bar-gigs. Played a beer-fest last week.
> 
> ...


R!!!

and another for ribfest...R!!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Its always fun to play outside but like a few people have mentioned, its a bitch if you get caught in the rain. I enjoy the natural acoustics outside the most. 
Bugs are also a concern. Played a wedding 3 weeks ago and had to stop a few times to get some bug spray. Hey,its summer what can I say. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Its always fun to play outside but like a few people have mentioned, its a bitch if you get caught in the rain. I enjoy the natural acoustics outside the most.
> Bugs are also a concern. Played a wedding 3 weeks ago and had to stop a few times to get some bug spray. Hey,its summer what can I say. LOL


As much as I whined about the winter we just endured, I prefer the cooler months. I'd almost rather get eaten alive than to spray poison all over my exposed skin.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Biggest complaint is not being able to see lights on pedalboard, followed these days by not being able to read my tablet.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Biggest complaint is not being able to see lights on pedalboard, followed these days by not being able to read my tablet.


You guitarists and your pedal boards. :smile-new:


----------

